# Crabs



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am new to the area and I am wanting to try gigging some flounder. I see pics of crabs with flounder. How are y'all catching the crabs? Do you stab them too?
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

For the crabs just scoop them up with a dip net.


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't stab the crabs, I think it may be illegal...not positive but I would check that to stay safe...also when we get closer to crab season where they seem to be everywhere make sure you check for eggs on the females or more fines


----------



## bama boy (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't stab them, you wouldn't like what the Game Warden would say about that.


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that info. I usually need all the help I can get to stay out of trouble.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Alan. PM me I am going to be outi floundering this weekend


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Paul. PM is on the way.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Do you stab them too?


That is illegal. It use to be spelled out exactly on the FWC.com site, but I can't find it now.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the neighborhood AlanD!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

haha I said it was illegal first! lol, just kidding guys...yeah check your regulations regularly! They like to change things a lot so its good to get a new copy of the fishing guide thing that you find in most any bait store every year...a few bucks to save you hundreds!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It is illegal to gig crabs in the state of Florida. Don't do it my friend. Also check the regs about what is considered a game fish. You cannot gig a redfish or speck but you can gig a sheepshead and mullet. It is a tricky set of rules we live by here in Florida.


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

I am actually across the bay over in Lillian. I have been doing some research on the laws........so much to learn.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to know. I don't know squat about the Alabama regs so good luck and good for you researching them since I can't afford bail money if you get in trouble!


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha. Thanks. I'll make sure to play it safe since you won't come bail me out.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a 4 foot long Red roll up on me while I was gigging. Didn't gig him. :whistling:


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

You are a better man than most.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

that's why you keep the cast net within close reach...even if you can't make up and throw just toss the whole wad on em and they'll get wrapped up in it!  lol


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> that's why you keep the cast net within close reach...even if you can't make up and throw just toss the whole wad on em and they'll get wrapped up in it!  lol


Hmmmmm. Now there's an idea. 

Speaking of cast nets, is there a size that would work for catching bait, mullet, and the occasional bigger fish like that?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

For bait we usually use a 3/8in mesh net.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a lot to consider when talking net fishing...biggest thing to consider is weight, mesh size, and overall length, and whether or not its a bag net or braille net (how does it close up on the fish) a medium size braille net, like 8 to 10 ft. (I'm no expert on exact sizes) with a medium sized mesh should do you fine for most depths and desired catch...of course you'll need a bait net with a smaller mesh like Shark mentioned to catch LY's and minnows or finger mullets, but otherwise that size net will always catch you something you can eat!


----------



## Ft.Walton_Angler (Jan 8, 2009)

AlanD said:


> Hey guys,
> I am new to the area and I am wanting to try gigging some flounder. I see pics of crabs with flounder. How are y'all catching the crabs? Do you stab them too?
> Thanks,
> Alan


I use the 12" foxy trot traps or even the $2 round net traps from walmart if I can drop it straight down. I use fish heads that the charter boat guys are tossing or poultry necks for bait. They eat just about anything though.

I went out last week but the catch rate is still really slow, maybe 2-4 per hour. By June/july it'll get up to 40+ per hour using 5 traps.

The 2012 reg's are a little different from last year, here's the link:
http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/blue-crab/ 

If anyone is having some good luck out there please post a report.


----------



## AlanD (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, guys. I am looking forward to a lot of fresh seafood this summer. I will probably be asking a lot of questions. I appreciate y'alls willingness to share your knowledge that, I'm sure, took lots of time to learn.

Thanks again,
Alan


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been throwing 2 traps every night off my dock near Garcon and averaging 2-4 crabs per pot in the morning ending up w/ 4-5 keepers per day. Lots of big males will show up after a good rain. We're doing mini-crab boils once a week.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> Don't stab the crabs, I think it may be illegal...


Not to mention painful as hell.:whistling:


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

AlanD said:


> Hmmmmm. Now there's an idea.
> 
> Speaking of cast nets, is there a size that would work for catching bait, mullet, and the occasional bigger fish like that?


The general rule is to throw the largest diameter net you can handle.

I throw an 8 foot diameter net. (4 foot radius) Big enough for me and my son.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

The way I used to get most of my crabs was to tie almost any thing with meat on it to a line on a pole and have a dip net ready. When I would pull the line up, most times, there was a crab holding on long enough to slip the net under him before he would let go and catch a bunch that way


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Crabbing off of a pier which sits high off the water at low tide, I like the crab traps, not pots, which Captain Bruce builds. I pull them up every 10 minutes. They come in different sizes and you can get them in topless or convertibles. I like convertibles.

http://www.stackablecrabtraps.com/store.html


----------

